# How do I get hips?



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I love to work out, lift weights, run and all that. For the life of me, I can't seem to build any hips. It may just be my genetic makeup, but I hate looking like a 12 year old girl. I was able to work on a bunch of things for the booty with success but nothing I do seems to build anything in the hips. Any ideas? Was looking for a fitness forum here but did not find.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Fitnessfan said:


> I love to work out, lift weights, run and all that. For the life of me, I can't seem to build any hips. It may just be my genetic makeup, but I hate looking like a 12 year old girl. I was able to work on a bunch of things for the booty with success but nothing I do seems to build anything in the hips. Any ideas? Was looking for a fitness forum here but did not find.


Hips are bone structure, not muscle. So I don't think there is much you can do, except trim the waist to give the illusion they are bigger.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd be happy to send you some of mine!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

And mine, too.....please.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

There is always fat injections..............


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't have any personal experience with this, but I've read that Maca will do it.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hip Augmentation Surgery


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

OliviaG said:


> I don't have any personal experience with this, but I've read that Maca will do it.



I second the Maca rec^^^ Lots of women swear by it for butts and boobs.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

If child birth didn't/doesn't do it you may be doomed


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well to start I'm obviously no fitness expert. And when it comes to hips, well lets just say I don't have to unbutton my pants to take them off. But when I saw the question several smart alec remarks sprang to my mind.
If you want to be hip you have to get with the times.
Have you tried having 13 pound twins?

Then I recall a woman I did business with saying she was saving up for a stair stepper to build up her booty. Also when I switched from freestyle to side stroke I started building some glute. I suspect you have already tried all of that (except the twins). The good news is with trim hips your running speed will be better.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hah.
I have the opposite problem trying to slim them down.
Having kids will do it...but really....I would be happy with the body you have. You obviously have a slim fit body. Probably genetically small hips. Not much can be done about that. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> Well to start I'm obviously no fitness expert. And when it comes to hips, well lets just say I don't have to unbutton my pants to take them off.


Well if you're on a good date that could be a real time saver!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

always_alone said:


> Hips are bone structure, not muscle. So I don't think there is much you can do, except trim the waist to give the illusion they are bigger.


Aghh all hope is lost, lol!! :crying:


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> And mine, too.....please.





Rowan said:


> I'd be happy to send you some of mine!


You guys are so generous!! :wink2: I'll message you my address!:x


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> I don't have any personal experience with this, but I've read that Maca will do it.


Never heard of it? I will google! Thanks for the tip :x


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

anonmd said:


> If child birth didn't/doesn't do it you may be doomed


3 kids...I'm doomed :frown2:


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Fitnessfan said:


> Never heard of it? I will google! Thanks for the tip :x


You might want to add some into your husband's breakfast shake too...not for his hips... 0


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Well to start I'm obviously no fitness expert. And when it comes to hips, well lets just say I don't have to unbutton my pants to take them off. But when I saw the question several smart alec remarks sprang to my mind.
> If you want to be hip you have to get with the times. Good one, had to chuckle!
> Have you tried having 13 pound twins? "]No, but I did have an 8 pounder and (2) 9 pounders? via C-section though...does that matter
> Then I recall a woman I did business with saying she was saving up for a stair stepper to build up her booty. Also when I switched from freestyle to side stroke I started building some glute. I suspect you have already tried all of that (except the twins). The good news is with trim hips your running speed will be better.  I am happy with my running speed!! The silver lining!! I have plenty of glute, it's just all in the back...nothing on the sides. Got to be genetics I think



Thanks Nail!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

citygirl4344 said:


> Hah.
> I have the opposite problem trying to slim them down.
> Having kids will do it...but really....I would be happy with the body you have. You obviously have a slim fit body. Probably genetically small hips. Not much can be done about that.
> 
> ...


Indeed, you are correct that I need to be happy with the body I have. It does what it needs to, little girlish or not!! :|


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

karole said:


> There is always fat injections..............


I'm not sure I'm brave enough for that tbh.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Ohhhhh, Maca is an aphrodisiac!! How exactly does that help me get hips??


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Fitnessfan said:


> Ohhhhh, Maca is an aphrodisiac!! How exactly does that help me get hips??



I've read about it a bit and I had always heard it is an estrogenic root that is sold over the counter as an herbal supplement. There are a bunch of women that swear by it for breast growth.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

I believe pregnancy softens things up but you have to actually push the bowling ball through for full effect


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> I've read about it a bit and I had always heard it is an estrogenic root that is sold over the counter as an herbal supplement. There are a bunch of women that swear by it for breast growth.


Oh great...double benefits!!!!!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

anonmd said:


> I believe pregnancy softens things up but you have to actually push the bowling ball through for full effect


Makes sense. It's all the C-sections fault!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Fitnessfan said:


> Ohhhhh, Maca is an aphrodisiac!! How exactly does that help me get hips??


I don't know how it helps with hips, but lots of women seem to swear that it does. Men take it to raise testosterone, women take it to balance out the sex hormones. At least that's what I've read.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Hip are over rated I prefer less hips and a round a$$. Which sound like you have.

Best advice accept what you have. 

And a plesent I can please attitude. But that just me.


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

I grew a cup size in my boobs with pueraria mirifica. I tried Maca first and it also seemed to increase both hips and bust. 

Before-
Bust 86cm
Waist 68cm
Hips 94cm

Now
Bust 95cm
Waist 71cm
Hips 94cm

Google blackhairmedia forum and butt growth. Maca is definitely a goer but there's more tips on there.

Good luck!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Just food for thought. Herbal supplements can have sevear side effects. And interact with drugs your already taking.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Fitnessfan said:


> I love to work out, lift weights, run and all that. For the life of me, I can't seem to build any hips. It may just be my genetic makeup, but I hate looking like a 12 year old girl. I was able to work on a bunch of things for the booty with success but nothing I do seems to build anything in the hips. Any ideas? Was looking for a fitness forum here but did not find.


Perhaps copious amounts of Ben & Jerry's and/or Haagen-Dazs

Just kidding!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Might not really do a lot for hips per se (in terms of what you may be looking for) but a lot of squats, lunges , and hip thrusts (of the gym variety, not the "Let's get freaky in the back of a public bus during rush hour" sort lol).

This guy does a lot of work with females in what he calls "The glute lab", not as creepy as it may sound:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF936hv-GiA


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
There are lots of different types of beauty. Don't try to change the type that you have for something else. 

If you want to be more beautiful -smile. It makes more difference than anything else.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> There are lots of different types of beauty. *Don't try to change the type that you have* for something else.
> 
> *If you want to be more beautiful -smile*. It makes more difference than anything else.


Richard, thank you. Two very important messages that I needed to be reminded of!!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Might not really do a lot for hips per se (in terms of what you may be looking for) but a lot of squats, lunges , and hip thrusts (of the gym variety, not the "Let's get freaky in the back of a public bus during rush hour" sort lol).
> 
> This guy does a lot of work with females in what he calls "The glute lab", not as creepy as it may sound:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF936hv-GiA


Loving "the glute lab," I'm a big fan of the hip thrusts already. I know everyone says squats squats squats, but the hip thrusts did more to shape my body than any other exercise. I've not done lunges in a while, kind of forgot about them :surprise:


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

X 2 on the fact that you are born with or without hips, keep working on the butt, "a nice round booty is a thing of beauty "


----------

